# [Risolto] Problemi con sandbox

## mz9999

Effettuando un aggiornamento del sistema sono rimasto bloccato con il seguente gruppo di pacchetti che mi ritornano sempre lo stesso errore di violazione d'accesso :

```

ncnurses (5.7-r5)

sed (4.2.1)

coreutils (8.5-r1)

gtksourceview (2.10.4)

pygtksourceview (2.10.1)

git (1.7.2-r2)

gettext (0.18.1.1-r1)

tar (1.23-r4)

findutils (4.5.9)

```

in tutti i log in /var/log/sandbox vi è per tutti i pacchetti incriminato i comando

```

mkdir /usr/lib/cf.... (cf è fisso ovunque mentre dove sono i puntini c'è sempre un numero che varia dal log)

```

un po come se nessuno dei seguenti pacchetti non fosse autorizzato ad operare in /usr/lib.

Qualcuno ha idea di come io possa risolvere questo? grazie anticipatamente.Last edited by mz9999 on Wed Aug 18, 2010 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

il comportamento è anomalo.

quella cartella non è prevista in tutto il mio albero di portage e non compare nemmeno nei tarball dei sorgenti (ho guardato come esempio tar).

vedo che si tratta di pacchetti in sviluppo. 

possiedi un'installazione completamente in sviluppo? questo potrebbe essere un problema qualora ti rivolgessi a bugzilla.

sei sicuro di non avere qualche cosa di particolare in /etc/portage/bashrc ?

sei in grado di rispristinare un downgrade stabile?

----------

## mz9999

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> il comportamento è anomalo.
> 
> quella cartella non è prevista in tutto il mio albero di portage e non compare nemmeno nei tarball dei sorgenti (ho guardato come esempio tar).
> 
> vedo che si tratta di pacchetti in sviluppo. 
> ...

 

ho installato da poco il sistema e in fase di installazione ho optato nel make.conf per ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", i pacchetti incriminati sono spuntati dopo un giornaliero emerge -avuDN world.

Sono riuscito ad aggiornare il resto del sistema man mano che li beccavo aggiungendo --skipfirst.

In /etc/portage ho package.mask package.use e /savedconfig in cui c'è un file di configurazione di busybox, niente bashrc.

Fin'ora ho messo mani solo a files che conosco, non so spiegarmi qust'anomalia.

Non ho mai fatto un downgrade su gentoo, me lo consigli?

altra domanda che volevo porgere è: potrebbe risolversi attendendo ulteriori aggiornamenti?

----------

## mz9999

Ho appena risolto per fortuna.

Dopo il --sync giornaliero mi è apparso un aggiornamento di sandbox che ho effettuato ed adesso sono riuscito a completare gli aggiornamenti,

----------

## cloc3

 *mz9999 wrote:*   

> in fase di installazione ho optato nel make.conf per ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> 
> 

 

personalmente, è una scelta che non consiglierei, perché poi accadoon cose come quella che ti è appena successa.

gentoo offre uno strumento specifico per controllare il software in sviluppo, che è la cartella /etc/portage.

è ben vero, che, dopo qualche tempo, quella cartella diventa popolata al punto, che si ritrova quasi tutto il sistema, ma è comunque un meccanismo di controllo efficacie.

mantenere troppo materiale in sviluppo crea confusione e incompatibilità. in particolare, non bisognerebbe aggiornare i pacchetti di sistema (per esempio la glibc), senza avere delle motivazioni specifiche.

 *mz9999 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho mai fatto un downgrade su gentoo, me lo consigli?
> 
> 

 

ecco. questa è un po' una scomessa.

in linea di principio non dovrebbero esserci difficoltà, ma poi capita che, effettuando il downgrade dei pacchetti di sistema, si generi una condizione instabile che dia delle noie. è molto tempo che non ci provo e non saprei dire.

questa è una guida specifica sull'argomento.

----------

